

Ask HN: Is there any interest in a blog that discusses futuristic products? - aorshan

I am thinking about starting up a blog to exercise my writing ability as well as learn some marketing hands on. I was searching for a topic and realized that as a longtime sci-fi nerd I have always been fascinated by new and interesting products/services  that do awesome things. Would anybody be interested in reading this?<p>Examples of topics that would be discussed are:<p><pre><code>  -Companies creating new and interesting services (with a focus more on those like dropbox or skype as opposed to a metrics recorder or photo sharing app)

  -New research that pushes the bounds of human knowledge and provides information that is understandable and practical

  -Products that alter the way we interact with the world


</code></pre>
[EDIT: Added examples]
======
mattblalock
I'm always interested in futuristic products, especially in the context of
reality.

